# Plans for a sputnik



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone have plans for building a sputnik or pictures of one you've built.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

i found the two that im using as my bluprint....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny! For us old guys that actually remember what a sputnik was.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

here is a decent pic I found on some place...I couldn't begin to tell you where.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*One I built*

When I built mine I had come across one that was broken on ebay. The only thing that was really any good were the plastic ends. I had the aluminum tube in at work but you can buy it in at Lowes. The landing board and bottom were cut out of a sheet of fiberglass that we use as bus bar insulator. I know your looking for plans but you can get everything if you look around at Lowes. Well not the ends but you could make them out of something else. Let me know if you want so measurments.

Here is a link to some pictures - 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1428


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Heres a Link to my home built Sputnik, I fit it over a 3X3 Slider, the top piece is a scrap slider from a storm door, I got it from a glass dealer for $3.00 and build the rest around that and the window Frame.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=972&pictureid=14613


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe someone could just post the measurements of theirs, that would be great.


----------

